# Super Slow Samba?

## vinnie

So I'm trying to copy files from a Windows file server to burn a few CD's (for use with Win machines)  and the file transfer is painfully slow.  Is this normal? When I try to copy files in KDE it says that there's a problem with smbclient - that it dosent seem to be installed.  I'll post error text tomorrow.

any ideas?

----------

## dArkMaGE

i suppose you could try reinstalling samba (you do have the most recent version right?)

shouldnt be that hard as long as you dont have an uber complex samba.conf file or anything

----------

## TeraTorn

over my 100 M switched LAN I can only get about 600K/s of throughput when I try to cp a file to a directory that is mounted from my server w/ smbmount. with nftp talking to proftpd, i can get about 10M/s in the same direction. I doubt this has anything to do with gentoo itself, but I though I would post incase anyone else has the same problem.

----------

## sven

Do you have set the follwing [global] option in /etc/samba/smb.conf?

```
socket options = TCP_NODELAY
```

manual says this option increases transfer speed...

----------

## niyogi

vinnie,

which version are you running?

-S

----------

## LinuxDude

Its your hardisk... i was transfering with samba before setting up hdparm with ultradma and it was less that 1mb/s very slow... but i get all my dma stuff worked out and now i get my usual 9mb/s-10mb/s... hope this helps

-Chris

----------

## vinnie

oh no, its not my harddisk. unfortunately, i cant really test anymore - went back to win2k on that paticular machine, but it was looking like i was dialed up on a 2400 baud modem. (ahh those were the days). but thats not what i want when i'm on a 100mb wired network!  :Wink:   havent had the problem with any other machines yet tho...

----------

## klieber

I actually had a similar problem -- when I would try to "push" files from my Win2K box to my linux box via Samba, it would be painfully slow. 

However, if I "pulled" the files by firing up smbclient on my linux box and then connecting to the win2K box, things went lickety-split.  I'm going to blame it on Microsoft and the fact that they have to muck around with CIFS every chance they get, just to keep breaking things with 3rd party apps.

--kurt

----------

## sven

I know this thread is kind of old, but I found this on the net which could be helpful regarding samba performance:

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/index.html

----------

